

New federal agency's software to be open source by default - luigi
http://www.consumerfinance.gov/blog/the-cfpbs-source-code-policy-open-and-shared/

======
gchaix
I love this attitude: "the Bureau will use public dollars to create the source
code, so the public should have access to that creation." I wish more public
sector agencies subscribed to this philosophy.

